# matagal na



## Qcumber

I found this sentence in a blog.

*matagal na akong wala sa pilipinas* [no punctuation, no capitals]
"It's been a long time since I have been to the Philippines."

I don't understand why there is the linker -_ng _after _ako_.
Shouldn't the sentence be as follows?

*Matagál ná akó'y walâ sa Pilipínas.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

There's ng after the ako because it is a form of a relative pronoun *that*.  The correct form should be this way:

Matagal nang wala ako sa Pilipinas.  

It can be transformed as *Matagal na akong wala sa Pilipinas.*

However, it is not correct to say Matagal na ako'y...The correct way to use *ay, the contraction* is ''Matagal na*ng *ak*o'y (ako ay)* wala sa Pilipinas.


----------



## MariadeManila

Galing mo pareng Jack!
You're the master of our language!


----------



## Cracker Jack

MariadeManila said:


> Galing mo pareng Jack!
> You're the master of our language!


 
Maraming salamat pareng Maria. Ayos ba? Mukhang me amats na ba? Malakas na tawa. Sa totoo lang dehins ako pinanganak na Tagalog.  Ilonggo talaga ako pero 'ika nga napasubo tayo dito kaya tuloy ang ligaya.

Isa pa, tinutulungan ko lang ang nais magpatulong kasi andami ding tumutulong sa akin dito.  Pay-it-forward kumbaga. O sya at baka makahalata sila na walang kinalaman ito sa tanong.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot for your answers.


----------



## Camote

Cracker Jack said:


> Maraming salamat pareng Maria. Ayos ba? Mukhang me amats na ba? Malakas na tawa. Sa totoo lang dehins ako pinanganak na Tagalog. Ilonggo talaga ako pero 'ika nga napasubo tayo dito kaya tuloy ang ligaya.
> 
> Isa pa, tinutulungan ko lang ang nais magpatulong kasi andami ding tumutulong sa akin dito. Pay-it-forward kumbaga. O sya at baka makahalata sila na walang kinalaman ito sa tanong.


 

nagoyo mo ko dun ah  kala ko tagalog ka talaga , nawiwindang ako minsan sa mga example nila ang lalalim. ako pinanganak sa manila pero yung ibang words na ginagamit nila hindi ako sigurado kung pano gamitin.


----------



## MariadeManila

> nagoyo mo ko dun ah  kala ko tagalog ka talaga , nawiwindang ako minsan sa mga example nila ang lalalim. ako pinanganak sa manila pero yung ibang words na ginagamit nila hindi ako sigurado kung pano gamitin


 
Tama ka diyan pareng camote! ang lalim managalog ni pareng Jack! eksperto baga! Ako din ay natutuliro sa mga turan nila... at ngayon ko napagtanto na ang hirap pala ituro ang ating wika! 
wew! patay tayo sa moderators! (nagkwentuhan n!  )

Mabuhay tayo!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Camote said:


> nagoyo mo ko dun ah  kala ko tagalog ka talaga , nawiwindang ako minsan sa mga example nila ang lalalim. ako pinanganak sa manila pero yung ibang words na ginagamit nila hindi ako sigurado kung pano gamitin.


 
Ganun ba? Ayan tuloy nangamote ang isip mo. Halos 1 taon din ako sa Batangas nun at marami akong napulot dun tulad ng...

Sa wari ko 
Gumayak ka na...
Toto, wag mon landiin ang tubig
Ay sya nakupo tunay ka...syang tunay
Masama ang aking lasa...
Hinayhinay lang mahuhulog ang aking kalakal

Sa mga karaniwang Tagalog, malalalim na ang mga yan pero sa kanila ordinaryo lang yan.


----------



## Camote

Cracker Jack said:


> Ganun ba? Ayan tuloy nangamote ang isip mo. Halos 1 taon din ako sa Batangas nun at marami akong napulot dun tulad ng...
> 
> Sa wari ko
> Gumayak ka na...
> Toto, wag mon landiin ang tubig
> Ay sya nakupo tunay ka...syang tunay
> Masama ang aking lasa...
> Hinayhinay lang mahuhulog ang aking kalakal
> 
> Sa mga karaniwang Tagalog, malalalim na ang mga yan pero sa kanila ordinaryo lang yan.


 
totoo yan, meron akong mga kaibigang batangeno dito sa toronto na tipong nakikipagbalagtasan pag nagsalita na.

mga tipong ganito:

_Marahil may ibang dahilan..._


----------



## Camote

MariadeManila said:


> Tama ka diyan pareng camote! ang lalim managalog ni pareng Jack! eksperto baga! Ako din ay natutuliro sa mga turan nila... at ngayon ko napagtanto na ang hirap pala ituro ang ating wika!
> wew! patay tayo sa moderators! (nagkwentuhan n!  )
> 
> Mabuhay tayo!


 
hehe..Napagtanto  ko rin na marami pala ko ng hindi nalalaman sa ating wika, hindi ko sila maarok kung minsan. patay tyo 

Mabuhay!


----------

